# Ask Dolby



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Next week I'll be travelling to San Francisco for a visit to Dolby Laboratories headquarters and an event called Fidelity Forum 2.0. This will be a rare chance for me to ask them questions, offer advice, and learn about their technologies. The event will culminate in a round table discussion where we will have the opportunity to give the Dolby team direct feedback. I'll be learning about their latest commercial innovations as well as the strides they're taking with TrueHD, PLIIz and other home theater innovations. 

I'd love to hear from any questions, feedback or concerns you'd like relayed to Dolby. Please reply in this thread with anything you'd like me to bring up, discuss or mention. Upon my return I will include the responses in a follow-up article.


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

When can the consumer expect to see the new Atmos processing implemented at the consumer level and at the least, what is the expected adoption rate in future films for the technology. Also, how does Dolby plan to implement/improve 3D sound on the consumer/pro level beyond Atmos?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Does Dolby plan to enter the room correction algorithm market? Personally, I would have expected this from them years ago. I think they dropped the ball letting a new entity into the market.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Driver_King said:


> When can the consumer expect to see the new Atmos processing implemented at the consumer level and at the least, what is the expected adoption rate in future films for the technology. Also, how does Dolby plan to implement/improve 3D sound on the consumer/pro level beyond Atmos?


Great question! I will definitely ask as Atmos is one of our "key" topics to discuss - it should be great to hear a demo.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

vann_d said:


> Does Dolby plan to enter the room correction algorithm market? Personally, I would have expected this from them years ago. I think they dropped the ball letting a new entity into the market.


I will certainly ask - thanks for the question!


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Is Atmos a new 7+ channel sound field? I've not heard about it, but I'm interested in when a new system that uses more than the standard 5.1-7.1 will roll out.


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

BrianAbington said:


> Is Atmos a new 7+ channel sound field? I've not heard about it, but I'm interested in when a new system that uses more than the standard 5.1-7.1 will roll out.


Essentially. It works with up to 64 discrete speaker channels. See Dolby's website for more information.


----------

